# Anyone at Carlisle ?



## 47jchiggins (Jun 19, 2020)

Carlisle ?


----------



## John G04 (Jun 19, 2020)

Tomorrow I will be, anything cool yet?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Tomorrow I will be, anything cool yet?



No......about 40 % capacity, I think people were concerned about the Governor or Health Dept shutting it down. Wednesday, the Health Dept filled a case in court but dropped it today around noon, basically the day before it ends......call it a win for the event, or was it ??


----------



## John G04 (Jun 19, 2020)

Saw that, complete garbage. Governor wolf needs to lay off. Hopefully tomorrow is better..


----------

